# Death Ride Registration today only



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Reminder - today only


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## sellsworth (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm in too. Active.com was overwhelmed for a few minutes. I got in around 10:04.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Full*

as of 3:25 PM PST. 

Dang, I snoozed and losed....again.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm in. 
Now have to ask the wife to let me train...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

DAMN! I totally missed it. Maybe I’ll end up buying someone else’s ticket in late June.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah if anyone finds an extra lemme know :thumbsup:


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, entries are usually available on Craigslist by end of June


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone is going for Terrible 2?


----------



## slo-poke (Nov 14, 2009)

where can I find more info on this ride?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

slo-poke said:


> where can I find more info on this ride?


http://www.deathride.com/

It's the "Woodstock" of long distance road riding.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

robwh9 said:


> http://www.deathride.com/
> 
> It's the "Woodstock" of long distance road riding.


like RAGBRAI? I hear that's a party on wheelz. I have no desire to be riden with people drinken er smoken up. Just my personal thing.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

180 said:


> like RAGBRAI? I hear that's a party on wheelz. I have no desire to be riden with people drinken er smoken up. Just my personal thing.


The Death Ride is a festive get together of like minded people: those who love, and are serious about, long distance cycling. It's a chance to meet friends old and new, to chear on the noobs, and to share in their joy if they finish. The course is challenging and scenic, but certainly not the toughest ride around. It's satisfying to complete.

I haven't ridden it since it was taken from Alta Alpina, though, so I don't know whether the event, or vibe, has changed.

I doubt many 5-pass Death Riders would consider RAGBRAI long distance cycling.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

So, anyone else also riding the Livestrong Challenge on the 11th?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

CoLiKe20 said:


> I'm in.
> Now have to ask the wife to let me train...



Heh. I'm in too...and so is my wife. I'll have to ask her to let me _not_ train once in a while! She is really gung-ho about this, probably more enthusiastic than I am.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

poff said:


> Anyone is going for Terrible 2?


Possibly, if I'm in top shape. I've finished it twice, in 15:30 or so, and it's epic. It's been 6 or 7 years, though.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> The Death Ride is a festive get together of like minded people: those who love, and are serious about, long distance cycling.



Geez that is strange, the reason we won't go back to the Death Ride is the overcrowded course with inexperienced riders, way too sketchy...

...plus it's not long enough. ;-) 

It's sort of a pinnacle for the coffee club riders. Way too crowded and dangerous, in my mind.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

RedRex said:


> Geez that is strange, the reason we won't go back to the Death Ride is the overcrowded course with inexperienced riders, way too sketchy...
> 
> ...plus it's not long enough. ;-)
> 
> It's sort of a pinnacle for the coffee club riders. Way too crowded and dangerous, in my mind.


I always get snot blown at me during these big bang rides. I don't like it.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

RedRex said:


> Geez that is strange, the reason we won't go back to the Death Ride is the overcrowded course with inexperienced riders, way too sketchy...
> 
> ...plus it's not long enough. ;-)
> 
> It's sort of a pinnacle for the coffee club riders. Way too crowded and dangerous, in my mind.


Ah, yeah, well, there's that...


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just signed up for http://www.levisgranfondo.com/ - its a year away but what the hell lol


----------

